# Men, oral and snowballs



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, apologies if this is too gross to ask about. But I am curious. And I like this board because I think people are 'real' (as opposed to a sex board). 

This is really directed at the women but I did not put it in the ladies lounge because as I said I didn't want it to be too much. Anyway, enough of the preamble.

I have a question. When I am in the moment and about to ejaculate with my wife, I sometimes think I want to "taste myself". You know, lick it up or out of her or so on. But of course, after I go, I have no interest. But I do wonder what she (or really any female) would think.

But that got me thinking. 

From a women's perspective, is a guy tasting himself something that would turn you on? Or would it be one of those odd or gross things. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Married27years (Jun 16, 2016)

No it wouldn't turn me on. It sounds a bit weird to me. If you are interested in doing that why not go down on your wife after you have intercourse with her. That way you are pleasuring her and tasting it too.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not going to lie, the thought makes me want to vomit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

YKIOKBINMK (your kink is OK but its not my kink)


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I agree with @pidge70

Really gross.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sorry! And while I, no doubt, like loving sex as much as the next guy ~ This is something that I'm not even remotely interested in

Yccch!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

I don’t understand the “gross” involving semen or vaginal fluids. We exchange these fluids during sex, taste them during oral sex, so why is it “gross” if we taste our own fluids?

To the OP, I have experienced what you are describing. I.E. having a man perform oral on me after having ejaculated inside me, I didn’t think it was any more of a “turn on” than “regular” oral but I didn’t think it was gross either.

However you need to ask your partner what she thinks since apparently I missed the memo concerning sex and grossness.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi folks, used to be keeper63, now buffon06 due to recent site hack.

I don't get the whole "I don't like my own fluids" thing. I know my wife isn't always keen to put my c*ck in her mouth after it's been in her p*ssy, but she does it because she knows I like it and that it would ruin the moment if she stopped, reached over for a wipe, and wiped off before she did it.

Likewise, I have gone down on her after c*mming inside her when she has asked me to do so. I have also kissed her after having spooged in her mouth (very rare), a couple of times I have ejaculated forcefully onto my face and it went in my mouth. I have also voluntarily tasted my own fluids, and it's no big deal. I don't find it gross at all.

The only line I draw is with scatological stuff, neither of us will go there, and that's fine. it's a common boundary for us.

Sex is all about exchanging fluids, I don't understand the gross out factor some people have.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My H is much more "ewww gross" about stuff than me.
I think I would be game on trying anything other than bringing in another person. Off the bat this doesn't sound like a turn on thing, but no clue what in the moment would be like, but I'm pretty sure I will never experience it anyway....

H is vanilla, but I am trying to add some twist...or should I say Spice?>

I crack myself up.


----------



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

Things I won't do, and neither will wife:

1.) Bring in a third party
2.) Inflict pain or humiliation unless one of us specifically asked for it, and then there would be clear limits and boundaries
3.) Poop stuff (actual poop stuff, anal play and anal intercourse are alright, unless poop comes into play)

Things she will do, but doesn't really like that much and will try to avoid:

1.) Swallowing, semen gives her a stomach ache
2.) A few years a go, I got into urethral insertion (my own urethra) using medical grade sounds (dilators). She did it with me several times, and it was SUPER HOT but has since cooled on doing it with me because she is afraid of causing me pain or hurting me because one time it made me bleed

Other than that, pretty much everything else is on the table to do or try at least once. I have been trying to get my wife to do a role play where I pick her up at a bar and we go to a hotel, but I haven't been able to actually get her to do it yet (she is not against the idea).


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Buffon06 said:


> I don't get the whole "I don't like my own fluids" thing. I know my wife isn't always keen to put my c*ck in her mouth after it's been in her p*ssy, but she does it because she knows I like it and* that it would ruin the moment if she stopped, reached over for a wipe, and wiped off before she did it.*


You think that would be bad? How about getting a wipe-down because of pre-ejaculate? 

Yes, it does ruin the mood.


----------



## Husbandsapprentice (Aug 14, 2016)

My husband will occasionally give me oral after cumming inside of me. I really don't see how it's any different from kissing him after cumming in my mouth. Besides, when we are making love, we are one.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Mrs. Lurkster finds any exchange of fluids, either way, to be a turn on.
Her best O's, happen when I do oral after intercourse.

So...gross, no. Not to either of us.
maybe not the main stream view, but, who cares.

:grin2:


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

hmm. not big on the idea, _a priori_. I've gone down on women after ejaculating in them, but "snowballing" was never the goal; the objective was simply giving them an[other] orgasm after PIV. 

I've never had a partner explicitly ask/want me to do this, so I don't know what (if any) effect that would have. I know I've done the reverse to women (ie., "taste yourself") and some have found it hot. Was it the flavor, or the fact that I asked/demanded in a dominant way?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Jax10 said:


> ..... is a guy tasting himself something that would turn you on? Or would it be one of those odd or gross things.
> Thanks in advance.


As I guy, I would have mixed emotions and it would depend on how the woman did it. 

It could be a very exciting, very playful kind of things with the right woman under the right circumstances and it could be humiliating and icky under others. 

I would expect the same would be true from the woman's perspective.

The best sex is playful and exploratory. It could be part of play and exploration.


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

Everyone feels different on this subject. My W doesn't care one way or the other if I do or don't clean up my stuff out of her while going down on her.

Historically I've known some that loved it and it turned them on.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

It wouldn't turn me on but wouldn't gross me out as much as some women. I would find it a bit weird and wonder what it is that turns you on about it. 

To be honest, would love for my H to finish me orally after he finishes. As a woman who can't O from intercourse alone, I enjoy it turns me on so much when H cums but can't help but feel like i'm left high and dry. Feel like I was so turned on but now he's finished, and he will stimulate me with his hand but won't go near with his mouth.


----------



## Imissmywife (Jan 29, 2016)

When we were having relations this used to be a big turn on for both of us. When she was performing oral on me a while back I told her I was close, but asked her not to swallow. When I came she held it in her mouth,a don when I was spent I pulled her off of me and gave her a long passionate French kiss that went on forever. Surprised her and turned me on to the point of getting ready for the second act. I've also gone down on her after PIV sex, and she's done the same to me. Sharing bodily fluids is what it's all about!


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

When I was young I'd try to shoot off in my mouth just for the fun of it but on the rare occasions I hit the mark I found the taste rather unpleasant.

Nowadays that isn't even an option- on a good day I'm lucky to hit my belly button.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Imissmywife said:


> When we were having relations this used to be a big turn on for both of us. When she was performing oral on me a while back I told her I was close, but asked her not to swallow. When I came she held it in her mouth,a don when I was spent I pulled her off of me and gave her a long passionate French kiss that went on forever. Surprised her and turned me on to the point of getting ready for the second act. I've also gone down on her after PIV sex, and she's done the same to me. Sharing bodily fluids is what it's all about!


Works for us too! Especially the oral (on her) after PIV!! Drives her nuts!!!

:grin2:


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

No, it doesn't strike me as gross. Unusual, but not gross or sick in any way.


----------

